# más listo que Lepe, Lepijo y su hijo /Saber más que Lepe



## valentynne

ón : ser más listo que Lepe lepijo y su hijo?</p>Pienso que es para mostrar que eres avispado pero no estoy seguro.
Je ne vois pas d'équivalent en français...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Etre malin comme un singe.


----------



## chics

Hola, ¿dónde has encontrado esto? En principio las expresiones "ser más listo que..." quieren decir que alguien es muy listo (obvio) pero en España Lepe es un pueblo real andaluz con el que nos metemos (pobres) en los chistes, y los leperos quedan siempre como un poco tontos y brutos en ellos.

Por ejemplo, un chiste malo, pero típico, de leperos:
_- ¿Cómo hacen en Lepe el trinaranjus?_ [trinaranjus es una famosa marca de refresco, como la orangina en Francia]
_- Plantando naranjas de tres en tres._


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> Hola, ¿dónde has encontrado esto? .


 

Aquí, por ejemplo:
http://www.moonlanding.es/?p=40

o 
http://www.elpais.com/diccionarios/castellano/Lepe

..y hay más ...
Nada que ver con los chistes que en Francia después de achacarlos a los belgas,  contamos con "las rubias"...y vosotros con los de Lepe.

(¿Por qué tiene una rubia un cerebro como un guisante al levantarse?
Por que se le ha hinchado durante la noche)


----------



## chics

Pues entonces es ser listo, y no tonto. Me apunto la expresión pero para usarla en doble sentido, ji, ji...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Me apunto a lo que dice Chics.
Tampoco lo había oído nunca pero a bote pronto lo entendería como una ironía. (es decir es listo pero tampoco tiene que esforzarse mucho)
Puede que la expresión sea anterior a la ola de chistes leperos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:


> Puede que la expresión sea anterior a la ola de chistes leperos.


Seguro. A mí incluso se me había pasado por la cabeza... que igual primero significó "listo" por ese señor, que luego pasó a usarse con ironía (para "tonto") cada vez más que sin ella, y luego resultó que casualmente hay un pueblo entre Sevilla y Huelva llamado Lepe. Pero no creo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci GURB, mais nous n'avons jamais douté du bien fondé de ta réponse, le doute portait sur la *compréhension actuelle* de la part des Espagnols après presque deux décennies de blagues sur Lepe.

Il n'y a aucun doute sur le fait que les écrivains ou journalistes qui emploieraient l'expression le feraient à bon escient.

Un beso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Los chistes sobre los ciudadanos de Lepe existen desde hace solo unos cuarenta años mientras que el dicho* "ser más listo que Lepe Lepijo y su hijo" *es mucho más antiguo, aunque no tanto como el original: *"ser más listo que Lepe"*, a secas (el tal Lepe -Pedro de- era un Obispo y no había constancia de que tuviese ningún hijo...).

La asociación de esas dos entidades lingüísticas es totalmente errónea.

El origen de los chistes podría estar en que los leperos son gente graciosa y muy ocurrente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vaya... me he quedado corta 
¡¡¡¡40 años!!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Vaya... me he quedado corta
> ¡¡¡¡40 años!!!!



Oí por primera vez un chiste de Lepe cuando aún estaba estudiando, hace mil años .


----------



## valentynne

i muchas gracias a todos!
parece que no era una pregunta tan idiota que lo imaginé ^^
y por si a caso algun sigue queriendo saber donde he entiendo esta expresion, era en un curso de español que tuve hace algunos meces y que no escuché corectamente :S
pero como me gustaba mucho, como podria decirlo..., la sonoridad, queria saber la significacion para poder emplearla  

perdone para la falta de acentos, pero las teclas de atajos no funcionan y no quiere hacer muchos "copiar pegar"


----------



## michèle.m

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonsoir, buenas noches!

Je vous demande votre aide pour traduire une expression de l'ouvrage _La familia de Pascual Duarte_ (C.J.Cela). L'auteur emploie des formules populaires dont c'est difficile de trouver un équivalent en français. Voici la protagoniste de mes réflexions:
_
"Mandé a un golfillo que por allí andaba por un litro de vino, litro del que no caté ni gota, ni cataron conmigo los que conmigo estaban porque la criatura, que debía *saber más que lepe*, cogió los cuartos y ne le volvimos a ver el pelo."

_J’ai envoyé un petit voyou qui marchait par-là à apporter un litre de vin, litre dont je n’ai pas goûté une seule goutte ni ceux qui étaient avec moi parce que l’enfant, qui devait savoir _(saber más que lepe_, étant compris comme le fait superlatif d'être astucieux) a pris les sous et nous n'avons pas revu le bout de son nez.

Merci d'avance,
Attends de votre réponses.


Michèle.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,



> *Saber más que Lepe*: (coloquial) Tener gran perspicacia y astucia. A veces incrementado: Lepe, Lepijo y su hijo. Con intención ponderativa.
> Source: _Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual_, Manuel Seco, Aguilar Lexicografía, 2004.



=> Être rusé comme un renard / Malin comme un singe ? Mais je pense qu'il faudrait trouver une comparaison non animale, si possible.

Gévy

*Note de modération* : Comme il existait déjà un fil avec une expression similaire, j'ai joint ta question au fil existant et ajouté ton expression dans le titre.


----------



## Paquita

Possibilités sans comparaison : 

qui en savait long (sin precisar a qué corresponde "en", el final de la frase lo explicita)
http://www.vosgesmatin.fr/vosges/2014/04/15/richer-le-moine-qui-en-savait-long

à qui on ne la faisait pas 
https://www.google.fr/search?q="à+q...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=zeI4VP7rE42B8QfxtoCgDA

L'idée de "malin comme" n'est pas respectée, mais il me semble que ces deux expressions passeraient bien dans ce contexte


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como el enlace que nos aportó GURB ya no funciona:


> Fuente
> El dicho  *“sabes más que Lepe”* tiene su origen en *Don Pedro de Lepe y Dorantes*,  natural de Sanlúcar de Barrameda y que ejerció como Obispo de la  diócesis de Calahorra y la Calzada (La Rioja) durante el siglo XVII.
> Don Pedro de Lepe fue considerado como uno de los hombre más cultos  de su tiempo, gracias a todas las aportaciones que realizó a través de  sus escritos, entre los que se encuentran un conocido Catecismo Católico  y numerosísimas Cartas Pastorales en las que explicaba su visión de la  religión y de cómo tanto religiosos como seculares habían de aproximarse  a ella. Su vasta y reconocida cultura, sirvió para que su apellido  acabase convirtiéndose en sinónimo de conocimiento y sabiduría.



Una manera moderna sería:
- malin de chez malin
pero la verdad es que no me gusta para esta novela en la que los personajes no se lucen por su modernidad .

Veo en la red:
- malin comme Tintin
(¿popularizado -¿y hasta qué punto?- por una canción de Chantal Goya?)

No sé .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## michèle.m

Muy buenos días a las tres,

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
Cintia&Martine tienes razón, la estructura _malin comme Tintin_ podría desentonar con el lenguaje de la novela.
Es bastante complicado, de momento voy a utilizar la expresión más neutra que ha propuesto Paquit&: _qui en savait long_, aunque me gustaba la comparación establecida con_ renard_. 
De cualquier manera, me quedo personalmente con todas las que se han comentado aquí.
Gracias a vuestra ayuda se aprende muchísimo.

À bientôt!


Michèle.


----------



## Paquita

Acaba de ocurrírseme: qui en connaissait un rayon:

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/connaître/18277/locution?q=rayon#153485



> Familier. *En connaître un bout, un rayon*, être très au courant de quelque chose, être calé dans une science, une technique, etc.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rayon/1


> ♦ _En connaître un rayon_. Bien connaître (une question) être très compétent (dans un domaine particulier). _Le p'tit César a l'air d'en connaître un rayon. T'as vu comme il a fait vinaigre pour cisailler les fils _[_téléphoniques_]_?_ (Le Breton, _Rififi_, 1953, p. 59).



Me parece mucho mejor que la otra.


----------



## michèle.m

Bonjour Paquit&!

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais je pense qu'elle est un peu plus limitative en ce qui concerne la qualité d'être au courant, avec astuce et esprit, d'une grosse quantité de matières, intellectuelles, ou simplements, des matières que la vie quotidienne, de la rue, enseigne. En espagnol il existe aussi l'expression: _Creerse ser El Libro Gordo de Petete. __(¡El libro gordo te enseña, __el libro gordo entretiene __y yo te digo contento, __hasta la clase que viene!) 
_
À mon avis, *en connaître un bout* (*sur*) est présenté d'une façon ambiguë dans les dictionnaires. Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'être au courant précisément d'une matière ou de beaucoup de choses intellectuelles et ordinaires?

- *CNRT*: bien connaître (une question), être très compétent (dans un domaine particulier) 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rayon/1

- *Bob (dictionnaire argot)*: être bien informé, être au courant de beaucoup de choses ; savoir, être compétent.
​http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=38093

- *Le Petit Robert*: être très compétent. S'y connaître en (loc), se dit pour appuyer une assertion dans un domaine où l'on s'estime compétent.

- *Reverso*: en connaître un morceau, en connaître un rayon, bien maîtriser un sujet, être expert dans un domaine.
​http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-synonymes/connaître


Merci beaucoup pour cette nouvelle possibilité, je l'intégre dans mon vocabulaire.


Michèle.


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Michèle,

Je crois en effet qu'il s'agit d'être compétent dans un domaine : le "en" renvoie précisément à ce domaine : il connait un bon bout/un rayon de ce dont nous parlons. 
En ce qui concerne notre golfillo, il en connait un rayon en matière d'arnaques et de débrouillardise. Encore une fois, dans ce contexte, cette traduction est valable. Mais elle ne traduit pas nécessairement ser más sabio que Lepe dans tous les contextes.


----------

